# lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie / "secpol.msc" bei Win XP



## Gorcky (4. Juli 2004)

*Netzwerkfreigabe  und  lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie / "secpol.msc" bei Win XP*

Hallo ihr,

ich gebe euch mal eine kurze Beschreibung des Problems (Frage unten):

Habe mir letztens einen Lap mit Win XP gekauft (vorinstalliertes System, bisher nur XPantispy drüber).
Habe sonst nur Rechner mit Win2000 und Win98 + uralt-Laptop mit Win95, kenne mich mit XP also noch nicht aus.
Ich wollte jetzt gerne die Ordnerfreigabe im Netzwerk nutzen, um von meinem Win2000-Rechner Daten auf den neuen Laptop zu überspielen.

Bisher habe ich (mittels crossover-Kabel) erfolgreich zugreifen können (von->auf):
Win2000 -> Win98
Win98      -> Win95

Ich kann aber weder von win2000 auf winXP noch umgekehrt zugreifen.
("Auf Computer kann nicht zugegriffen werden")
"Sehen" können sie sich aber...

*Problem:*
Habe u.a. hier gelesen, dass ich das Gast-Konto hierfür explizit freigeben muss, um auf Freigaben bei WinXP zugreifen zu können.
Dies solle man unter Verwaltung->lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie machen - alternativ Aufruf über Ausführen von "secpol.msc"
Diesen Eintrag gibt es aber bei mir nicht, und bei Ausführen schreibt er "konnte nicht gefunden werden"
Den Gast habe ich als (lokalen) Benutzer schon freigegeben.
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie das Problem löse oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Nightcrawler (4. Juli 2004)

Das Problem hatte ich auch.

Meine Lösung war:

Gast konto habe ich sogelassen wie es war. bzw. wie es Antispy deaktiert hat.

Habe auf  beiden Rechnern einen neuen Benutzer angelegt (Standartuser).

Danach konnte ich auf beiden Rechnern Daten hin und her verschieben.

Wenn du eine Firewall benutzt mußt du die Rechner in die "Vetraunenswürdige Zone" aufnehmen oder die Firewall komplett ausschalten.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Gorcky (5. Juli 2004)

Dankeschön!  

Irgendwie habe ich das jetzt aber gestern doch noch hinbekommen.
Das mit der Firewall habe ich längst gemacht, hatte zwischendurch auch mal alle aus um zu sehen, ob es doch daran liegt.
Nachdem ich den Installationsassistenten noch mal ausgeführt habe und die auf win2000 anwenden wollte (was nicht geht) und irgendeine "Netzwerk-Brücke" eingerichtet habe, habe ich jetzt immerhin eine Netzlaufwerk-Verbindung über die IP-Adresse (\\192.168.1.2\shared\) hinbekommen. Die ist allerdings irgendwie ziemlich langsam für ein 100 MBit-Netzwerk...
Wollte einen Großteil meiner Dateien rüberschieben - das dauert eeeewig...  
Wie hast du das denn mit den Accounts gemacht? Musst du dich jetzt immer als Standartuser einloggen, um auf den anderen PC zugreifen zu können?

Trotzdem: Ich verstehe nicht, warum ich in der Verwaltung keine "lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie" vorfinde geschweige denn meine Benutzer verwalten kann... :sad:
und vor allem auch, wie ich die Übertragung der Dateien beschleunigen kann.


----------



## Nightcrawler (5. Juli 2004)

Wenn du die beiden extra Accounts angelegt hast.
Kannst du dich auch als Admin anmelden.
Die beiden Extra Accounts sind nur da , damit WinXp und Win2000 sich finden und daten verschoben werden können (ist eine Art Gastzugang nur sicherer, weil du weißt welche Rechte der Account hat).

Bei mir läuft das super schnell, 100 Mbit werden voll ausgenutzt.

Mich nervt das auch das man das nicht mit Sicherheitsrichtlinen machen, ist halt Mircosoft ;-) .

Aber ich glaube wenn man im Activ Directory eingebunden ist, klappt das mit den Richtlinen.
Aber wer braucht als privat Person AD.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------

